# Iphone SE aux USA



## yayoo55 (4 Avril 2016)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis vraiment interesse par l'iphone SE, et j'ai un ami qui rentre des Etats Unis d'ici 2 semaines.

Premierement, du peu d'informations que j'ai pu trouver, il devrait fonctionner partout dans le monde, mais si vous en savez plus, je suis preneur 
Deuxiemement, je voulais savoir si selon vous ca vaut vraiment le coup de lui demander de m'en ramener un. La difference de prix est vraiment importante, mais il y aura t-il des desagrements autre que celui de devoir racheter un cable/adaptateur? La garantie sera t-elle valable dans les apple store europeens?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2016)

Attention, la différence n'est pas significative si tu ajoutes:

La tva (les prix sont annoncés hors taxes aux États Unis car dépendant des états)

Les taxes de douane à l'aéroport (sinon tu es hors la loi). Pour la garantie, je pense (mais n'en suis pas certains) qu'on te réclamera le certificat de dédouanement...


----------



## yayoo55 (5 Avril 2016)

Oui j'etais au courant pour la TVA non indiquee, pas pour les frais de douane par contre.
J'imagine que je vais l'acheter ici alors, surtout qu'apparement le modele Sim-free americain manque certaines bandes LTE utilisees en Europe (Je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris ce point la, mais je prefere ne pas prendre le risque)


----------



## nyco001 (9 Avril 2016)

yayoo55 a dit:


> Oui j'etais au courant pour la TVA non indiquee, pas pour les frais de douane par contre.
> J'imagine que je vais l'acheter ici alors, surtout qu'apparement le modele Sim-free americain manque certaines bandes LTE utilisees en Europe (Je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris ce point la, mais je prefere ne pas prendre le risque)



J'ai cette possibilité la aussi, mais un vendeur en apple store m'a annoncé au moins deux soucis potentiels a valider par d'autres:
1. quelques bandes ne seraient pas captées par l'iphone US, souci notamment avec l'operateur FREE
2. tu n'aurais pas la 2e année de garantie imposée a apple par l'UE. je viens de rencontrer le souci sur un ipod touch US qui a des soucis de tactile avant la fin de la 2e année :-(

donc, notamment la 2e année de garantie me ferait pencher cette fois pour un achat en Europe


----------

